# Bandwidth Restriction f6d4230-4 V2 Belkin router?



## audiobahn1000

Is there a way I can limit the bandwidth of:

1. Ports 2, 3, and 4?
2. All users connected to the router wirelessly?

Basically I want to place a cap on the maximum download and upload speed of all users accept the computer on port one.  Is there a way I can do this?

I have a Belkin f6d4230-4 V2 router.


----------



## The_Other_One

If you dont' see some kind of QoS settings in the menu, probably not.  I know some routers support third party firmware.  I'm quite sure a router with DD-WRT would allow for exactly what you want, but I don't think the Belkin has compatible hardware.


----------

